# Uncle Mike



## Ping898 (May 9, 2005)

RING))))


  **Pick Up** "Hello?"


  Hi honey, this is Daddy, Is Mommy near the phone?"

  No Daddy, She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Mike "

  After a brief pause, Daddy says, "But honey, you haven't got an
  Uncle Mike."

  "Oh yes I do, and he's upstairs in the room with Mommy, right now"

  ***Brief Pause***


  Uh, okay then, this is what I want you to do. Put the phone down on the table, run upstairs and knock on the bedroom door, and shout to Mommy that Daddy's car just pulled into the driveway"

  "Okay Daddy, just a minute"

  A few minutes later the little girl comes back to the phone.

  "I did it Daddy"

  "And what happened honey?" he asked

  "Well, Mommy got all scared, jumped out of bed with no clothes on and ran around screaming! Then she tripped over the rug, hit her head on the dresser and now she isn't moving at all!"

  "Oh my Gooodness!!! What about your Uncle Mike ?"

  "He jumped out of the bed with no clothes on too. He was all scared and he jumped out of the back window and into the swimming pool. But I guess he didn't know that you took out the water last week to clean it. He hit the bottom of the pool and I think he's dead"

  ***Long Pause***





  ***Longer Pause**



  Then Daddy says, "Swimming pool?"... Is this 486 -5731 ???


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2005)

:uhoh:  Yikes!!


----------



## kid (May 10, 2005)

That is a great one.  I have to remember that.  Thanks for the laugh.




kid


----------



## BrandiJo (May 10, 2005)

oh thats great!


----------



## ed-swckf (May 10, 2005)

That was funny.


----------



## Jaymeister (May 10, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Bammx2 (May 10, 2005)

.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 10, 2005)

Why would this father and daughter team not recognize that they didn't know eachother? I'm slow today.
Confused


----------



## Ceicei (May 10, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Why would this father and daughter team not recognize that they didn't know eachother? I'm slow today.
> Confused


 I guess their voices sound similar to who they expected to hear.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by Touch'O'Death
> > Why would this father and daughter team not recognize that they didn't know eachother? I'm slow today.
> > Confused
> 
> ...



Ya, because some people do sound alike it's when the conversation goes on that differences come out. The daughter might've been very young like around five or six. 

Still a funny joke and one shouldn't nit-pick eh? :lol:


----------



## Rynocerous (Jun 1, 2005)

Great one,

Rynocerous


----------

